# Help with Antelope flagging



## fshguydan (Nov 5, 2011)

:-? I need all the info I can get on flagging in antelope. I am in a short range district and can't seem to get them close enough for a good shot. If any one can give me any tips I would sure appreciate it. :beer:


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure about flagging but a Montana Decoy seemed to help me. My wife and I were charged from a dominant buck. He came from 200yds to about 30yds real quick. It was the buck decoy.


----------

